# Anyone in Oaxaca



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Is anyone currently living in Oaxaca?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Silence........I guess there is nobody there. Must have been a mass evacuation, or something.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

They are all out enjoying Oaxaca.


----------

